# RCI Mystery Bonus Week:  Berkley 35th Anniversary Offer



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a bonus week in my RCI Acct, that I have no idea where it came from:

Berkley 35th Anniversary Offer

Comp ID: 11179   Rel #: 00032   Unit: -    BR(s): -    Max Occ / Priv: -    Start 

Date: - 2016	Aug-2016 - Aug-2017

$149

Good for over-developed areas:

Carolinas and the Southeast [902]
Florida - Orlando Area [280]
Florida - Other [754]
Nevada - Las Vegas Area [302]


----------



## ira g (Sep 8, 2016)

Just checked my RCI account owning Parkway and do not have a like certificate in my account. You must rank higher or be special.


----------



## BobDE (Sep 9, 2016)

I have the same thing Denise:

Berkley 35th Anniversary Offer
Comp ID: 11179   Rel #: 00103   Unit: -    BR(s): -    Max Occ / Priv: -    Start Date: -
2016	Aug-2016 - Aug-2017	

Bob


----------



## boris-bear (Sep 9, 2016)

*Special from Vacation Village (Berkeley)*

I have the same thing, but I also remember (can't find it now I long since deleted it) getting an email from RCI announcing it. (I usually just toss those but for some reason I did see this one). 

It's something to do with celebrating the 35th anniversary of the partnership between RCI and Berkeley (parent company of Vacation Village) with a special inventory of weeks available for the regular reduced exchange fee ($149) that one gets when exchanging VV weeks "internally" to other VV properties.

I assumed I got it because I own a week at VV@Parkway. 

I noticed that not all of the Vacation Village properties are part of the sale, only the ones in Florida (Parkway and the ones in Weston) and Las Vegas and if I recall Massanutten was part of it too.

It doesn't include the VV properties in Williamsburg (since they're not part of RCI), or for some reason the two in Massachusetts (I wonder if these were developed under some other arrangement). 

None of the dates work for me, so it's probably a moot point.


----------



## bdmauk (Sep 9, 2016)

Strange. I also received a random certificate (I own at Grandview), but it doesn't say anything about Berkley 35th anniv, $149, etc. It is good for the same dates though (thru Aug 17).

Resort Certificate: 2-45 days 
Comp ID: 3097   Rel #: 00033   Unit:  -    BR(s):  -    Max Occ / Priv:  -    Start Date:  - 
Aug-2016 - Aug-2017


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2016)

> Resort Certificate: 2-45 days
> Comp ID: 3097 Rel #: 00033 Unit: - BR(s): - Max Occ / Priv: - Start Date: -
> Aug-2016 - Aug-2017




I think yours is just a regular bonus cert you receive for owning a VV affiliate. Yours should have the regular exchange fee $219 and can be used at any resort less than 45 days as long as it has a tpu equivalent of around 9 or less.  It is a developer incentive to buy but often transfers on resale.  I usually find them worthless.  Also you can not use with a guest cert for these, they are for owner use only.


----------



## randkb (Sep 9, 2016)

Berkley 35th Anniversary.  The email stated it was a free exchange week with limited availability within the resorts mentioned.  It must be booked by September 30th for travel before August 31, 2017.  In your RCI account it appears under weeks that cannot be combined.


----------

